# 2002 Maxima SE - New Owner/Poster



## fldash (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. I just bought a 2002 Maxima SE with 118k miles on it for $7700. It's a one owner and she has kept up the maintenance pretty well from what I can tell from talking with her and the available receipts.

I'm curious as to what I should have done immediately as preventative maintenance on a car with this many miles and what to expect from it. I'd like to drive it into the ground since I paid cash for it and won't have a car payment.

I'm hoping I didn't overpay, but that's yet to be determined based on how much I have to put into it I'm guessing.

I've been searching/browsing through the forums for 2002 SE posts but it's a bit hard to filter them at times. It seems some people think its solid and it's nickel and diming others to death....

Thanks for any information.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Usual stuff. Accessory belts, transmission fluid, spark plugs if they haven't been done by then... if it's an automatic I would definitely hope the transmission fluid has been changed according to schedule.

And with that many miles, expect things like the oil pump and water pump to go out sooner rather than later, as well as the starter. A/C compressor should be ok, but again no guarantees it won't fail either.

Also if you do replace the struts, replace the front strut mounts while you're in there with OEM mounts...


----------



## fldash (May 7, 2007)

If the timing chain has not been done, do i need to have it done asap?


----------



## acidjake75 (Dec 10, 2006)

fldash said:


> If the timing chain has not been done, do i need to have it done asap?



no need - if it was a belt...then yeah..but its not..


----------



## CaliKush (May 14, 2007)

I just picked up one with a 1000 miles less, but not that low in price. Love the car like hell though. It helps to know an amazing mechanic.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Timing chain, unless it's damaged, should never need to be changed. The timing chain tensioner might need to be replaced, but unless it fails you should be ok.


----------

